# problem in priniting with xerox workcentre 5330 pcl



## lord4ever (Feb 2, 2015)

hello everyone 
i have at work xerox workcentre 5330 printer i have it installed on windows 7 in alot of pcs at work and they r working fine but when i connected it to mac when ever it print it doesn't print the right thing it print to the paper this 
*%!PS-ADOBE-3.1 %ADO-DSC-ENCODING:MacOS Roman %%Title:en_confirm_page2.ai%%crea*
i have mac 10.9.5 OS and i install the drivers from the website but nothing wanna work i tryed to remove it and add it again but it didnt work so can anyone please help in this problem?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

What are your printing? (eg) Text, Picture, PDF, Word Document etc. Have you tried more then one text document? it looks like you do not have the font that you are printing to on your Mac. Confirm the font you are using in the document


----------



## lord4ever (Feb 2, 2015)

i tried more than 1 font and different sizes and also different language (Arabic) but it still do the same thing and im printing it from word document and we were printing using the default arial font and there is banner that print automatically witch has more than 1 font and also more than 1 size and it still give me the same thing \
this is what appear instead of the what i wrote 
*%!PS-ADOBE-3.1 %ADO-DSC-ENCODING:MacOS Roman %%Title:en_confirm_page2.ai%%crea

*


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

you will need to have postscript installed on your Printer, if you dont know if you do have it, print an config page. (if you do not have postscript you can still get the printer to work with the built in PCL driver, though only in black and white) 
To get the printer to work on 10.7 & 10.8 you can use the generic postscript or the generic pcl driver thats implemented with the MAC (and installing this manually by clicking on the plus sign), though you will only be able to get basic functionality.
You will probably not get any finisher options at all.
you can maybe try the universal mac driver for your machine, if the wizards doesnt find your machine, you can use the pdd manually 

link http://www.support.xerox.com/support/workcentre-7328-7335-7345-7346/file-download/enus.html?operatin...


----------



## lord4ever (Feb 2, 2015)

thanks for ur help so far sir 
but i didnt have chance to try what u said but i was wondering how can i get postscript on mac 10.9.4?


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

WorkCentre 5325/5330/5335 Drivers & Downloads

Phaser 3635MFP File Download

http://download.support.xerox.com/p..._Matrix/other/macosx/en/MacOSX10-8_Matrix.pdf

Contact Xerox for a Post Script Kit


----------

